# Letter about GTi International for TTOC



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I've had a letter about GTi int from automatrix.

The gist of it is as follows (its two pages long)

"It will be at brentwaters but in different areas. They state club members will to park with the general public. HOWEVER
there is an exception to this. Certain clubs including your are being invited to take display areas within the main trade area. frontage of 10 metres by 5 are allocated. These are for display only. only a small number of cars will fit on"

They are asking for Â£25 for the plot for the whole weekend.

"if you decide to take up this offer you will be asked to provide details of contact person for club". (they have me down)

They want the form filled in and returned no later than 13th Febuary so not much time to decide if TTOC wants to attend again this year with a plot for display.

What do people think?

DXN


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Definitely [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
It's a good advertisment for the club [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Andy

Seen you post on the OC event board... lets pick it up there and see what we can do!

Dani may have to help out and wear different hats on the day  ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Just thought I'd open it up to all members.

Dani (you've probably had a letter too)
It also says pitches can be combined to give a bigger plot. ?diplomatic as ever?

DXN


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani may have to help out and wear different hats on the day  ;D


I'll bring both hats as long as I don't have to chop my car in two Â : Â 
I'll defo be there [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Im down for that! Who's collecting the Moolah? G


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Seems like a bargin at twice the price!

For what it's worth, I think TTOC should be there


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> It also says pitches can be combined to give a bigger plot. ?diplomatic as ever?


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]  :


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

CArs on display are on display only (barriers closed) and have to be there till 5 pm Arriving befor 9am


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Count me out: I will be in GyÃ¶r ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

are club audi still going ?



> Count me out: I will be in GyÃ¶r Â ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yes, CA will be there. After all: the _president _ : organises it


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

And do CA still want a joint stand?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I will ask the person responsible for that


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

> I will ask the person responsible for that


any news back from club audi
I dont want to say we'll have a joint stand if they dont.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We had a Club Audi rep meet today.
They have booked a double plot and are waiting for Autometrix to tell them where they are.
Club Audi is happy to have stands next to eachother.
Malcolm Gulliver is happy for you to contact him on:

[email protected]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Thanks for that Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DCTMI


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Doh I thought I knew most abbreviations

???



> DCTMI Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Doh I thought I knew most abbreviations
> ???


D on't
C ease
T o
M ention
I t


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I am enlightened. Thanks 



> D on't
> C ease
> T o
> M ention
> I t Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Find all sorts of useful (useless Â : ) information at

www.NetLingo.com


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Is this open to all ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ronin - in terms of the stand - yes, any TTOC member. GTi itself is of course open to anyone!

We'd like to have 3 or 4 TTs on the TTOC stand each day. Being on the stand does mean that you won't be able to do 1/4 mile sprints (we're 99% sure of this). Therefore if you're not interested in doing 1/4 mile runs, the stand would be ideal for you.

Also, a few of us will probably be there both days, so we'll be on the stand one day, and the 1/4 mile sprint the other day, so it is possible to do both if you go both days. We'll be staying somewhere local for beers the middle night...

Clive


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Would really like to come along, not interested in the quarter mile sprint so no problem there 
Let me know who i should pay and when.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Andy,

YELLOW_TT (yellow roadster from Gawsworth) is very interested to display his carr. I mention this for him because he is very rarely on the net/forum.
Any message for him?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Dani - msg for Mr Yellow: "Of course you can - drop me an e-mail or IM to confirm and I'll start a lst of people on the stand for each day"

Ok?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani - msg for Mr Yellow: "Of course you can - drop me an e-mail or IM to confirm and I'll start a lst of people on the stand for each day"
> 
> Ok? Â


Clive, this is difficult as well : Andy (YELLOW_TT) is a novice at interneting. Shall I ask him to ring you?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

LOL Dani, sure!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for IM, Clive


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I have started a list of who is putting their car on the stand here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... ;start=0#0


----------

